# Wyo General Rifle Deer



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

One of those few times where it seemed easy, at least to get one. I worked my way down to the area that I had planned on hunting on the opening morning by about 8:00. By 8:20 this one busted out of some quakies. I got my rifle on some shooting sticks and waited for him to clear some brush. I was on him and he stopped broadside, about 130 yards away. After I shot he did the "mule kick" with his back legs. I got up to the spot I though he was standing, there was no blood but fresh tracks churned up dirt. I followed that trail for about 75 yards down off the edge of a steep area through some rocks and there he lay in a bed. I had to bone him out and pack him with three trips but a very satisfying hunt. The picture really does not show his mass. His bases are 5" around and other than a 2" difference in the back forks almost perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## dmoody (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice buck! What region were you hunting?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, that's a goodun.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a goodun! Everyone deserves an easy on once in a while.-------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on that buck! I'm jealous.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Great looking buck.


----------

